# Flourite Black vs Flourite Black Sand



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I use both but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the Flourite Black. The Flourite Black Sand is great for plants with finer roots but the Flourite Black looks better IMO.


----------



## Dietz (Dec 15, 2012)

Monster Fish said:


> I use both but if I had to choose one, I'd go with the Flourite Black. The Flourite Black Sand is great for plants with finer roots but the Flourite Black looks better IMO.


Better because it's blacker, or you prefer the grain size?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Dietz said:


> Better because it's blacker, or you prefer the grain size?


The Seachem Black looks darker when submerged. Seachem black sand has a more brownish-grey look to it. Also, Seachem Black Sand is very fine and is light so the surface of it is easily kicked up.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I have always found Seachem's Flourite Black Sand to be black.

Though, it is quite light, and can be disturbed relatively easily. I personally like it for its small grain size (since I use it in nano aquariums, and like to keep things in perspective)


----------



## Dietz (Dec 15, 2012)

Great feedback, thank you everyone. 

I've heard people say that Fourite Black Sand is on the grey side of things, and I'd definitely like my substrate to be as black as possible.

"Light and easy to disturb" also leads me away from Fourite Black Sand. 

At the moment, seems like Flourite Black is the blackest plant-friendly substrate that I can add to an established aquarium. Any other suggestions? I read somewhere that Carib Sea's Tahitian Moon Sand is pretty black. Anyone have experience with it?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Dietz said:


> Great feedback, thank you everyone.
> 
> I've heard people say that Fourite Black Sand is on the grey side of things, and I'd definitely like my substrate to be as black as possible.
> 
> ...


Personally I haven't used it but when I looked at the bag in the store, the grains looked very fine. You could try black blasting sand. I use it in my low-tech tank with root tabs and my plants grow great.


----------



## owens81jw (Feb 7, 2009)

I"ll go with flourite black


----------

